# Winfield Blue



## Xmetal (Dec 14, 2005)

Shot this at the last bar I visited.


----------



## JonK (Dec 14, 2005)

wow....close. nice colour and Love the DOF.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes: DOF is great in this one. Not often does a DOF as shallow as this one work, but you aligned glass, lighter and cigarette box and get those all well in focus, and voilà! Perfect picture! My god, the line on the table surface shows just HOW shallow your DOF was! Cool!
And the lighting conditions? What were they like?
I am amazed that you have absolutely no camera shake here. I sure would have mucked it all up!


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 15, 2005)

LaFoto: Canon EOS 350D - 50mm F1.8
Lighting: Flourescent lighting/sunset, we were outside in the beer garden and I sat the camera on the table we were sitting at.


----------

